# Sixers Survivor



## Sliccat

Since nothing has been happening in the past week(month, year) or so, and the board has completely slowed down, I figured that I would create a survivor game for the Sixers. This seems pretty popular on the other boards on BBB.net, so here it goes:

Each player, coach, and front office worker will start off with 5 points. You have to *add (+)* and *subtract (-)* one point from two players, coaches or front office workers of your choice. *You can only add (+) one individual and subtract (-) one individual at a time*. For example, I could take one point from Allen Iverson and add one point to Maurice Cheeks in one vote.

Here's the catch: *You must wait 2 hours* before you can vote again. 

Once an individual has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. The last man standing is the champion of Sixers' Survivor and he should have 125 points.



Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Jose Calderon - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 5
Allen Iverson - 5
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 5
Shavlik Randolph - 5
Uros Slokar - 5
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 5

Maurice Cheeks - 5
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Billy King - 5
Ed Snider - 5


----------



## Sliccat

I'll Start it off to give an example.

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Jose Calderon - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 5
Allen Iverson - 5
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - *6 (+)*
Shavlik Randolph - 5
Uros Slokar - 5
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 5

Maurice Cheeks - *4 (-)*
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Billy King - 5
Ed Snider - 5


----------



## jamdaman10

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Jose Calderon - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 5
Allen Iverson - 5
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 6 
Shavlik Randolph - 6 (+)
Uros Slokar - 5
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 5

Maurice Cheeks - 4 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Billy King - 4 (-)
Ed Snider - 5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Jose Calderon - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
*Andre Iguadala - 6 (+)*
Allen Iverson - 5
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 6 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Uros Slokar - 5
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 5

Maurice Cheeks - 4
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

*Billy King - 3 (-)*
Ed Snider - 5


----------



## Your Answer

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Jose Calderon - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 6 
*Allen Iverson - 6 (+)*
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 6 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Uros Slokar - 5
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 5

*Maurice Cheeks - 3 (-)*
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Billy King - 3 
Ed Snider - 5


----------



## BEEZ

Stop stop. I knew Sliccat couldnt keep it up. There are a couple of Toronto players in there. Slokar and Calderon


----------



## qross1fan

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 7 (+)
Allen Iverson - 5 (-)
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 6
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 5

Maurice Cheeks - 3 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Billy King - 3
Ed Snider - 5


----------



## DieSlow69

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 7 
*Allen Iverson - 6 (+)*
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 6
Shavlik Randolph - 6
*Chris Webber - 4 (-)*
Louis Williams - 5

Maurice Cheeks - 3 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Billy King - 3
Ed Snider - 5


----------



## Sliccat

BEEZ said:


> Stop stop. I knew Sliccat couldnt keep it up. There are a couple of Toronto players in there. Slokar and Calderon


Nah, air jordan said it was cool if I bit his idea. Besides, I've been getting demands.

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 7 
Allen Iverson - *7 (+)*
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 6
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 4 
Louis Williams - 5

Maurice Cheeks - 3 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Billy King - *2 (-)*
Ed Snider - 5


----------



## AIFAN3

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 8 (+)
Allen Iverson - 7 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 6
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 4 
Louis Williams - 5

Maurice Cheeks - 3 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Billy King - 1 (-)
Ed Snider - 5


----------



## martin_d

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 9 (+)
Allen Iverson - 7 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 6
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 4 
Louis Williams - 5

Maurice Cheeks - 3 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Billy King - 0 (-)
Ed Snider - 5


----------



## Sliccat

Billy King has been the first sixer eliminated.

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - *10 (+)*
Allen Iverson - 7 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 6
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 4 
Louis Williams - 5

Maurice Cheeks - 3 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Ed Snider - *4(-)*


----------



## DieSlow69

Billy King has been the first sixer eliminated.

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 7 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
Kevin Ollie - 6
Shavlik Randolph - 6
*Chris Webber - 5 (+)*
Louis Williams - 5

*Maurice Cheeks - 2 (-)*
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Ed Snider - 4(-)


----------



## crazyfan

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 7 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5
*Kevin Ollie - 5 (-)*
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5 
*Louis Williams - 6 (+)*

Maurice Cheeks - 2 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Ed Snider - 4


----------



## Sliccat

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 7 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - *6 (+)*
Kevin Ollie - 5 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5 
Louis Williams - 6 

Maurice Cheeks - 2 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Ed Snider - *3 (-)*


----------



## Kunlun

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10
Allen Iverson - 8 *(+)*
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6
Kevin Ollie - 5
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 6

Maurice Cheeks - 2
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Ed Snider - 2 *(-)*


----------



## DieSlow69

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10 
*Allen Iverson - 9 (+)*
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6
*Kevin Ollie - 4 (-)*
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5 
Louis Williams - 6 

Maurice Cheeks - 2 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Ed Snider - 2


----------



## Sliccat

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10 
Allen Iverson - *10 (+)*
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6
Kevin Ollie - 4 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5 
Louis Williams - 6 

Maurice Cheeks - 2 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Ed Snider -* 1 (-)*


----------



## AIFAN3

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 5
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 11 (+)
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6
Kevin Ollie - 4 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5 
Louis Williams - 6 

Maurice Cheeks - 2 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

Ed Snider - 0 (-)


----------



## ballistixxx

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - *6 (+)*
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 11
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6
Kevin Ollie - *3 (-)*
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5 
Louis Williams - 6 

Maurice Cheeks - 2 
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Sliccat

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6 
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10 
Allen Iverson - *12 (+)*
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6
Kevin Ollie - 3 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5 
Louis Williams - 6 

Maurice Cheeks - *1 (-)*
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Noob

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6 
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 12
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6
Kevin Ollie - 3 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - *4 (-)* 
Louis Williams - *7 (+)*

Maurice Cheeks - 1
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## AIFAN3

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6 
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 12 (+)
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6
Kevin Ollie - 3 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 4 
Louis Williams - 7 

Maurice Cheeks - 0 (-)
John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5

This is going to come down to the 2 AI's lol


----------



## Your Answer

AIFAN3 said:


> Edin Bavcic - 5
> Rodney Cardney - 6
> Samuel Dalembert - 5
> Willie Green - 5
> Steven Hunter - 5
> Andre Iguadala - 10
> Allen Iverson - 12 (+)
> Bobby Jones - 5
> Kyle Korver - 6
> Kevin Ollie - 3
> Shavlik Randolph - 6
> Chris Webber - 4
> Louis Williams - 7
> 
> Maurice Cheeks - 0 (-)
> John Loyer - 5
> Bernard Smith - 5
> Henry Bibby - 5
> Kevin Johnson - 5
> 
> This is going to come down to the 2 AI's lol


You forgot to add a point to Iverson eventhough you put the + next to his name so thats why mine looks like it went up 2

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6 
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 9 (-) 
Allen Iverson - 14 (+)
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6
Kevin Ollie - 3 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 4 
Louis Williams - 7 


John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6 
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguadala - 9 
Allen Iverson - 14 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5 (-)
Kevin Ollie - 3 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5 (+)
Louis Williams - 7 


John Loyer - 5
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Kunlun

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguodala - 10 *(+1)*
Allen Iverson - 14
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 5 
Kevin Ollie - 3
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5 
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 4 *(-1)*
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Sliccat

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguodala - 10
Allen Iverson - 14
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - *6 (+1)* 
Kevin Ollie - 3
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5 
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer -* 3 (-1)*
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
*Andre Iguodala - 11 (+1)*
Allen Iverson - 14
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6 
*Kevin Ollie - 2 (-1)*
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 3 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## DieSlow69

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
*Samuel Dalembert - 6 (+)*
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguodala - 11 
Allen Iverson - 14
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 6 
Kevin Ollie - 2 
*Shavlik Randolph - 5 (-)*
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 3 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Your Answer

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguodala - 10 (-) 
Allen Iverson - 14
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 7 (+) 
Kevin Ollie - 2 
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 3 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## DieSlow69

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
*Samuel Dalembert - 7 (+) * 
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguodala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 14
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 7 
*Kevin Ollie - 1 (-) * 
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 3 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Sliccat

Kevin Ollie is eliminated

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7 
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguodala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 14
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - *8 (+)*
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
Chris Webber - 5
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 3 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## AIFAN3

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7 
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguodala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 15 (+)
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 8 
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
Chris Webber - 4 (-)
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 3 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


Get Webba outta here!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7 
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
*Andre Iguodala - 11 (+)*
Allen Iverson - 15 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 8 
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
*Chris Webber - 3 (-)*
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 3 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Kunlun

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguodala - 11
Allen Iverson - 16 *(+)*
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 8
Shavlik Randolph - 5
Chris Webber - 2 *(-)*
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 3
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## DieSlow69

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguodala - 11
Allen Iverson - 16 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 8
Shavlik Randolph - 5 (-)
Chris Webber - 3 (+) 
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 3
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## BEEZ

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 5
Andre Iguodala - 12 (+)
Allen Iverson - 16 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 8
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
Chris Webber - 2 (-) 
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 3
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 4 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 12 
Allen Iverson - 16 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 8
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
Chris Webber - 2 
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 4 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Sliccat

I knew beez couldn't help it.

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 4
Andre Iguodala - 12
Allen Iverson - 16 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - *9 (+)*
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
Chris Webber - *1 (-)* 
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 4
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Sliccat, you and i posted at the same time so the totals need adjusted


----------



## Sliccat

cpawfan said:


> Sliccat, you and i posted at the same time so the totals need adjusted


Done


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 3 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 12
Allen Iverson - 16 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 9 
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
Chris Webber - 1
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 5 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Your Answer

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 3 
Andre Iguodala - 11 (-)
Allen Iverson - 16 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 9 
Shavlik Randolph - 6 (+)
Chris Webber - 1
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 5 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 2 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 11 
Allen Iverson - 16 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 9 
Shavlik Randolph - 6 
Chris Webber - 1
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 6 (+) 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Steven Hunter - 1 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 11 
Allen Iverson - 16 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 9 
Shavlik Randolph - 6 
Chris Webber - 2 (+)
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Andre Iguodala - 11
Allen Iverson - 16
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 9
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 2 
Louis Williams - 7


John Loyer - 7 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


Steven Hunter - 0 (-) *Hunter is gone*


----------



## Your Answer

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 5
Andre Iguodala - 11
Allen Iverson - 16
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 (+)
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 2 
Louis Williams - 6 (-)


John Loyer - 7 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## DieSlow69

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 4 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 11
Allen Iverson - 16
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 3(+) 
Louis Williams - 6 

John Loyer - 7 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 3 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 11
Allen Iverson - 16
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 3
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 8 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Your Answer

cpawfan said:


> Edin Bavcic - 5
> Rodney Cardney - 6
> Samuel Dalembert - 7
> Willie Green - 3 (-)
> Andre Iguodala - 11
> Allen Iverson - 16
> Bobby Jones - 5
> Kyle Korver - 10
> Shavlik Randolph - 6
> Chris Webber - 3
> Louis Williams - 6
> 
> John Loyer - 8 (+)
> Bernard Smith - 5
> Henry Bibby - 5
> Kevin Johnson - 5


Ok I cant allow this to go on any longer lol

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 3 
Andre Iguodala - 11
Allen Iverson - 17 (+)
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 3
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 7 (-)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Sliccat

Me either

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 3 
Andre Iguodala - 11
Allen Iverson - 17 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - *11 (+)*
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 3
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - *6 (-)*
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## bruindre

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 3 
*Andre Iguodala - 12 * (+)
Allen Iverson - 17 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 11 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
*Chris Webber - 2 * (-)
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

bruindre said:


> Edin Bavcic - 5
> Rodney Cardney - 6
> Samuel Dalembert - 7
> Willie Green - 2 (-)
> Andre Iguodala - 12
> Allen Iverson - 17
> Bobby Jones - 5
> Kyle Korver - 11
> Shavlik Randolph - 6
> Chris Webber - 3 (+)
> Louis Williams - 6
> 
> John Loyer - 6
> Bernard Smith - 5
> Henry Bibby - 5
> Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## bruindre

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 2 
*Andre Iguodala - 13* (+) 
Allen Iverson - 17 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 11 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
*Chris Webber - 2* (-)
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Sliccat

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 2 
Andre Iguodala - *14 (+) * 
Allen Iverson - 17 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 11 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - *1 (-)*
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

How did Webber go up, shouldn't he be at 1 now?


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 1 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 14 
Allen Iverson - 17
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 11
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - ???
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 7 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Willie Green - 0 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 14 
Allen Iverson - 17
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 11
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 2 (+)
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 7 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5



Willie Green is OUT

Webber is at 2 which is the correct score,try and keep up slicat it`s not rocket science


----------



## crazyfan

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Andre Iguodala - 14 
Allen Iverson - 17
Bobby Jones - 5
*Kyle Korver - 10 (-)*
Shavlik Randolph - 6
*Chris Webber - 3 (+)*
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 7 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Andre Iguodala - 14 
*Allen Iverson - 18 (+)*
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
*Chris Webber - 2 (-) * 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 7 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 14
Allen Iverson - 18 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 2 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 8 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Sliccat

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - *7 (+)*
Andre Iguodala - 14
Allen Iverson - 18 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 2 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - *7 (-)*
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Edin Bavcic - 5
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
*Andre Iguodala - 15 (+)*
Allen Iverson - 18 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 2 
Louis Williams - 6

*John Loyer - 6 (-)*
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## jamdaman10

Edin Bavcic - 4 (-)
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Andre Iguodala - 15 
Allen Iverson - 18 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 3 (+) 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## bruindre

Edin Bavcic - 4 
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Andre Iguodala - 15 
Allen Iverson - 18 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
*Chris Webber - 2* (-) 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
*Kevin Johnson - 6* (+)


----------



## Your Answer

Edin Bavcic - 4 
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Andre Iguodala - 15 
Allen Iverson - 19 (+) 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 2 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 5 (-) 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 4
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 15
Allen Iverson - 19 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 2
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Sliccat

Edin Bavcic - 4
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - *7 (+) * 
Andre Iguodala - 15
Allen Iverson - 19 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - *1 (-)*
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 4
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 15
Allen Iverson - 19
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 1 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 7 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## DieSlow69

Edin Bavcic - 4
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 15
Allen Iverson - 19
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 2(+) 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 (-) 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Edin Bavcic - 4
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 16(+)
Allen Iverson - 19
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Chris Webber - 1(-) 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Sliccat

Chris Webber has been officially hated on.

Edin Bavcic - 4
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 17 *(+)*
Allen Iverson - 19
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## DieSlow69

Chris Webber has been eliminated, so I have to discard this one. Apologies.


----------



## BEEZ

Edin Bavcic - 3 (-)
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 18 *(+)*
Allen Iverson - 19
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Your Answer

Edin Bavcic - 3 
Rodney Cardney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 17 (-)
Allen Iverson - 19
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 11 (+)
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Zuca

Edin Bavcic - 4 (+)
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 17
Allen Iverson - 19
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 (-)
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6
Alan Henderson - 5

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Edin Bavcic - 3 (-)
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 18 (+)
Allen Iverson - 19
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6
Alan Henderson - 5

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Your Answer

Edin Bavcic - 3 
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 17 (-)
Allen Iverson - 20 (+)
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6
Alan Henderson - 5

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6

lets keep boostin up Dre cuz we all seen how well he can consistently produce for us....wait o thats right we just keep hoping


----------



## BEEZ

Edin Bavcic - 3 
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 18 (+)
Allen Iverson - 20
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6
Alan Henderson - 4 (-)

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Edin Bavcic - 3 
Rodney Carney - 6
*Samuel Dalembert - 7 (+)*
Andre Iguodala - 18 
Allen Iverson - 20
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6
*Alan Henderson - 3 (-)*

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Edin Bavcic - 3 
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7 
Andre Iguodala - 18 
*Allen Iverson - 21 (+)*
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6
*Alan Henderson - 2 (-)*

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Edin Bavcic - 3 
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7 
Andre Iguodala - 19 (+) 
Allen Iverson - 21 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6
Alan Henderson - 1 (-)

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Edin Bavcic - 3 
Rodney Carney - 6
*Samuel Dalembert - 8 (+)*
Andre Iguodala - 19 
Allen Iverson - 21 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6
*Alan Henderson - 0 (-)*

John Loyer - 6 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 3
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 19 
Allen Iverson - 21
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6


John Loyer - 7 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 3
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 19
Allen Iverson - 21
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6


John Loyer - 8 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Sliccat

Edin Bavcic - 3
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - *7 (+)*
Andre Iguodala - 19
Allen Iverson - 21
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6


John Loyer - *7 (-)*
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 5
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## bruindre

Edin Bavcic - 3
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7 
*Andre Iguodala - 20* (+)
Allen Iverson - 21
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 7 
Bernard Smith - 5
*Henry Bibby - 4 * (-)
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Edin Bavcic - 2 (-)
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7 
*Andre Iguodala - 21* (+)
Allen Iverson - 21
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 7 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Your Answer

Edin Bavcic - 2 
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 7 
Andre Iguodala - 20 (-)
Allen Iverson - 22 (+)
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 7 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 2
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 20 
Allen Iverson - 22 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 8 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Your Answer

Edin Bavcic - 2
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 19 (-) 
Allen Iverson - 23 (+) 
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 8 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Edin Bavcic - 1 (-)
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 20 (+) 
Allen Iverson - 23
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 8 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## cpawfan

Edin Bavcic - 1 
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 20 
Allen Iverson - 23
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 9 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Spell Checker

Edin Bavcic - 0 GONE (-)
Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Andre Iguodala - 21 (+)
Allen Iverson - 23
Bobby Jones - 5
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 9
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Andre Iguodala - 22 (+)
Allen Iverson - 23 
Bobby Jones - 4 (-)
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 6
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 9
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## DieSlow69

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Andre Iguodala - 22 
Allen Iverson - 24(+)
Bobby Jones - 4 
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 5 (-)
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 9
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6

Changed AI's number to 24.


----------



## BEEZ

you got to change ai's number to 24


----------



## Sliccat

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Andre Iguodala - 22 
Allen Iverson - *25 (+)*
Bobby Jones - 4 
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - *8 (-)*
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5
Andre Iguodala - 23 (+)
Allen Iverson - *24 (-)*
Bobby Jones - 4 
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 5 
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 8
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## cpawfan

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 4 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 23 
Allen Iverson - 24 
Bobby Jones - 4
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 5
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 9 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6

You left Beez' signs on your sheet. Fixed.


----------



## BEEZ

cpaw you got a bunch of different things going on up there


----------



## DieSlow69

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 (+) 
Andre Iguodala - 23 
Allen Iverson - 24 
Bobby Jones - 4
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 4(-)
Louis Williams - 6

John Loyer - 9 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
Andre Iguodala - 24 (+)
Allen Iverson - 24 
Bobby Jones - 4
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 4
Louis Williams - 5 (-)

John Loyer - 9 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Your Answer

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
Andre Iguodala - 23 (-)
Allen Iverson - 25 (+) 
Bobby Jones - 4
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 4
Louis Williams - 5 

John Loyer - 9 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Rodney Carney - 6
*Samuel Dalembert - 6 (+)*
Andre Iguodala - 23
Allen Iverson - 25 
Bobby Jones - 4
Kyle Korver - 10
*Shavlik Randolph - 3 (-)*
Louis Williams - 5 

John Loyer - 9 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6
Andre Iguodala - 24 (+)
Allen Iverson - 25 
Bobby Jones - 3 (-)
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 3
Louis Williams - 5 

John Loyer - 9 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## cpawfan

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 24 
Allen Iverson - 25
Bobby Jones - 3 
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 3
Louis Williams - 5

John Loyer - 10 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6

Sorry about that last one. Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
*Andre Iguodala - 25 (+)*
Allen Iverson - 25
*Bobby Jones - 2 (-)*
Kyle Korver - 10
Shavlik Randolph - 3
Louis Williams - 5

John Loyer - 10 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## crazyfan

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
Andre Iguodala - 25 
Allen Iverson - 25
Bobby Jones - 2 
*Kyle Korver - 9 (-)*
Shavlik Randolph - 3
*Louis Williams - 6 (+)*

John Loyer - 10 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## bbasok

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
Andre Iguodala - 25 
Allen Iverson - 26(+)
Bobby Jones - 2 
Kyle Korver - 9 
Shavlik Randolph - 2(-)
Louis Williams - 6 

John Loyer - 10 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Sliccat

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
Andre Iguodala - 25 
Allen Iverson - 26
Bobby Jones - 1 (-)
Kyle Korver - 10 (+)
Shavlik Randolph - 2
Louis Williams - 6 

John Loyer - 10 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## bruindre

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
*Andre Iguodala - 26* (+) 
Allen Iverson - 26
*Bobby Jones - 0  * (-)
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 2
Louis Williams - 6 

John Loyer - 10 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## DieSlow69

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
Andre Iguodala - 26 
Allen Iverson - 27 (+)
Kyle Korver - 10 
Shavlik Randolph - 1 (-)
Louis Williams - 6 

John Loyer - 10 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Sliccat

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
Andre Iguodala - 26 
Allen Iverson - *28 (+)*
Kyle Korver - 10 
*Shavlik Randolph - 0 (-)*
Louis Williams - 6 

John Loyer - 10 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
Andre Iguodala - 26 
Allen Iverson - *29 (+)* 
Kyle Korver - *9 (-)*
Louis Williams - 6 

John Loyer - 10 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
Andre Iguodala - 27 (+)
Allen Iverson - 28 (-)
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 6 

John Loyer - 10 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 5 
Andre Iguodala - 28 (+)
Allen Iverson - 28
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 5 (-) 

John Loyer - 10 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## cpawfan

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 4 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 28 
Allen Iverson - 28
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 5 

John Loyer - 11 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## crazyfan

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 4 
Andre Iguodala - 28 
Allen Iverson - 28
Kyle Korver - 9
*Louis Williams - 6 (+)

John Loyer - 10 (-)* 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## cpawfan

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 3 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 28
Allen Iverson - 28
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 6 

John Loyer - 11 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Sliccat

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert -* 4 (+)*
Andre Iguodala - 28
Allen Iverson - 28
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - *5 (-)*

John Loyer - 11 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## Steez

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 *(+)*
Andre Iguodala - 28
Allen Iverson - 28
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4 *(-)*

John Loyer - 11 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 6


----------



## crazyfan

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 28
Allen Iverson - 28
Kyle Korver - 9
*Louis Williams - 5 (+)*

John Loyer - 11 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
*Kevin Johnson - 5 (-)*


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 29 (+)
Allen Iverson - 28
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4 (-)

John Loyer - 11 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 4
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## bruindre

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
*Andre Iguodala - 30* (+)
Allen Iverson - 28
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4 

John Loyer - 11 
Bernard Smith - 5
*Henry Bibby - 3* (-)
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rodney Carney - 6
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 30 
*Allen Iverson - 29 (+)*
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4 

John Loyer - 11 
Bernard Smith - 5
*Henry Bibby - 2 (-)*
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 5 (-)
Samuel Dalembert - 6 
Andre Iguodala - 31 (+)
Allen Iverson - 29
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4 

John Loyer - 11 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 2
Kevin Johnson


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Rodney Carney - 5 
*Samuel Dalembert - 7 (+)*
Andre Iguodala - 31 
Allen Iverson - 29 
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4 

John Loyer - 11 
Bernard Smith - 5
*Henry Bibby - 1 (-)*
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## DieSlow69

Rodney Carney - 5 
Samuel Dalembert - 8 (+)
Andre Iguodala - 31 
Allen Iverson - 29 
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4 

John Loyer - 11 
Bernard Smith - 5
Henry Bibby - 0 (-)
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 4 (-)
Samuel Dalembert - 8
Andre Iguodala - 32 (+)
Allen Iverson - 29 
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4 

John Loyer - 11 
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Rodney Carney - 4 
Samuel Dalembert - 7 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 32 
Allen Iverson - 29
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 12 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 3(-)
Samuel Dalembert - 7
Andre Iguodala - 33 (+)
Allen Iverson - 29
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 12
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Rodney Carney - 3
Samuel Dalembert - 6 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 33 
Allen Iverson - 29
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 13 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 2 (-)
Samuel Dalembert - 6
Andre Iguodala - 34 (+)
Allen Iverson - 29
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 13
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## mini_iverson213

Rodney Carney - 1 (-) 
Samuel Dalembert - 6
Andre Iguodala - 34 
Allen Iverson - 30 (+)
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 13
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Rodney Carney - 1 
Samuel Dalembert - 5 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 34
Allen Iverson - 30 
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 14 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## crazyfan

Rodney Carney - 1 
Samuel Dalembert - 6
*Andre Iguodala - 33 (-)* 
Allen Iverson - 30 
Kyle Korver - 9
*Louis Williams - 5 (+)*

John Loyer - 13
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## BEEZ

Rodney Carney - 0 (-) GONE
Samuel Dalembert - 6
Andre Iguodala - 34 (+)
Allen Iverson - 30 
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 5

John Loyer - 13
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

The last 2 posts skipped my 7:15 am post, so it should be

Samuel Dalembert - 5
Andre Iguodala - 34 
Allen Iverson - 30
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 5

John Loyer - 14
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Samuel Dalembert - 4 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 34
Allen Iverson - 30
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 5

John Loyer - 15 (+)
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## bruindre

Samuel Dalembert - 4 
*Andre Iguodala - 35* (+)
Allen Iverson - 30
Kyle Korver - 9
*Louis Williams - 4* (-)

John Loyer - 15 
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## RedsDrunk

Samuel Dalembert - 3 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 35 
Allen Iverson - 31 (+)
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4 

John Loyer - 15 
Bernard Smith - 5
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## mini_iverson213

Samuel Dalembert - 3
Andre Iguodala - 35
Allen Iverson - 32 (+)
Kyle Korver - 9
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 15
Bernard Smith - 4(-)
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## DieSlow69

Samuel Dalembert - 3 
Andre Iguodala - 35
Allen Iverson - 33(+) 
Kyle Korver - 8 (-)
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 15
Bernard Smith - 4 
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## BEEZ

Samuel Dalembert - 3 
Andre Iguodala - 36(+)
Allen Iverson - 32(-) 
Kyle Korver - 8 
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 15
Bernard Smith - 4 
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Sliccat

Samuel Dalembert - 3 
Andre Iguodala - 37(+)
Allen Iverson - 32
Kyle Korver - 8 
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 14(-)
Bernard Smith - 4 
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Samuel Dalembert - 2 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 37
Allen Iverson - 32
Kyle Korver - 8
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 15 (+)
Bernard Smith - 4
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Samuel Dalembert - 1 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 37
Allen Iverson - 32
Kyle Korver - 8
Louis Williams - 4

John Loyer - 16 (+)
Bernard Smith - 4
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## bruindre

*Samuel Dalembert - 2* (+)
Andre Iguodala - 37
Allen Iverson - 32
Kyle Korver - 8
*Louis Williams - 3* (-)

John Loyer - 16 
Bernard Smith - 4
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Sliccat

Samuel Dalembert - *3 (+)*
Andre Iguodala - 37
Allen Iverson - 32
Kyle Korver - 8
Louis Williams -* 2 (-)*

John Loyer - 16 
Bernard Smith - 4
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## BEEZ

Samuel Dalembert - 3
Andre Iguodala - 38 (+)
Allen Iverson - 32
Kyle Korver - 8
Louis Williams - 1 (-)

John Loyer - 16 
Bernard Smith - 4
Kevin Johnson - 5h


----------



## BEEZ

Samuel Dalembert - 3
Andre Iguodala - 39 (+)
Allen Iverson - 32
Kyle Korver - 8
Louis Williams - 0 (-) GONE

John Loyer - 16 
Bernard Smith - 4
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## BEEZ

Apologies for the deleted messages, there was a member of this game intentionally removing players and coaches that were still available


----------



## AIFAN3

Samuel Dalembert - 3
Andre Iguodala - 39 
Allen Iverson - 33 (+)
Kyle Korver - 7 (-) wow why's he still here??

John Loyer - 16 
Bernard Smith - 4
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## mini_iverson213

Samuel Dalembert - 3
Andre Iguodala - 39
*Allen Iverson - 34 (+)*
Kyle Korver - 7 

John Loyer - 16
*Bernard Smith - 3 (-)*
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## mini_iverson213

Samuel Dalembert - 3
Andre Iguodala - 39
*Allen Iverson - 35 (+)*
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 16
*Bernard Smith - 2 (-)*
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Samuel Dalembert - 2 (-)*
Andre Iguodala - 39
*Allen Iverson - 36 (+)*
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 16
Bernard Smith - 2 
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## cpawfan

Samuel Dalembert - 1 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 39
Allen Iverson - 36
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 17 (+)
Bernard Smith - 2 
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## crazyfan

*Samuel Dalembert - 2 (+) 
Andre Iguodala - 38 (-)*
Allen Iverson - 36
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 17 
Bernard Smith - 2 
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Samuel Dalembert - 2 
Andre Iguodala - 38 
Allen Iverson - 37 (+)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 17 
Bernard Smith - 1 (-)
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Samuel Dalembert - 2 
Andre Iguodala - 38 
Allen Iverson - 38 (+)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 17 
*Bernard Smith - 0 (-)*
Kevin Johnson - 5


----------



## Sliccat

Samuel Dalembert - 2 
Andre Iguodala - 38 
Allen Iverson - *39 (+)*
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 17 
Kevin Johnson - *4 (-)*


----------



## Your Answer

Samuel Dalembert - 2 
Andre Iguodala - 38 
Allen Iverson - 40 (+)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 16 (-)
Kevin Johnson - 4


----------



## BEEZ

Samuel Dalembert - 2 
Andre Iguodala - 39 (+)
Allen Iverson - 39 (-)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 16
Kevin Johnson - 4


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Samuel Dalembert - 1 (-) 
Andre Iguodala - 39 
Allen Iverson - 40 (+)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 16
Kevin Johnson - 4


----------



## Sliccat

Samuel Dalembert - *2 (+) * 
Andre Iguodala - 39 
Allen Iverson - 40 
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 16
*Kevin Johnson - 3 (-)*


----------



## cpawfan

Samuel Dalembert - 1 (-)
Andre Iguodala - 39
Allen Iverson - 40
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 17 (+)
Kevin Johnson - 3


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Samuel Dalembert - *0 (-) * 
Andre Iguodala - 39 
Allen Iverson - *41 (+) *
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 17
Kevin Johnson - 3


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 40 (-)
Allen Iverson - 40 (-)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 17
Kevin Johnson - 3


----------



## mini_iverson213

.......


----------



## BEEZ

mini_iverson213 said:


> Andre Iguodala - 39
> Allen Iverson - 42 (+)
> Kyle Korver - 7
> 
> John Loyer - 17
> Kevin Johnson - 2 (-)



I posted one minute before you did, please redo your post


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 41(+)
Allen Iverson - 39 (-)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 17
Kevin Johnson - 3


----------



## mini_iverson213

fine (sigh)

Andre Iguodala - 41
Allen Iverson - 40 (+)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 17
Kevin Johnson - 2 (-)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 41
Allen Iverson - 41 (+)
Kyle Korver - 6 (-)

John Loyer - 17
Kevin Johnson - 2


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 42 (+)
Allen Iverson - 40 (-)
Kyle Korver - 6 

John Loyer - 17
Kevin Johnson - 2


----------



## Sliccat

Come on, ya'll can't possibly want Kevin Johnson or John Loyer more than AI.

Andre Iguodala - 
Allen Iverson - *41 (+)*
Kyle Korver - 6 

John Loyer - 17
Kevin Johnson - *1(-)*


----------



## BEEZ

LOL @ Iggy not having a number in your post.


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 41 (-)
Allen Iverson - 42 (+)
Kyle Korver - 6 

John Loyer - 17
Kevin Johnson - 1

by the time I come back there will probably be a winner


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 42 (+)
Allen Iverson - 41 (-)
Kyle Korver - 6 

John Loyer - 17
Kevin Johnson - 1


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala - 42 
*Allen Iverson - 42 (+) * 
Kyle Korver - 6 

John Loyer - 17
*Kevin Johnson - 0 (-)*


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 43 (+) 
Allen Iverson - 41 (-)
Kyle Korver - 6 

John Loyer - 17


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 43 
Allen Iverson - 40 (-)
Kyle Korver - 6

John Loyer - 18 (+)


----------



## Your Answer

Can we as Sixers fans agree to get rid of This John Loyer and let the AIs battle it out at the end

As a big Iverson supporter i will start the truce yall can go along with it or we can jus battle it out now and prolly let this Loyer guy catch all the way up

so here we go if you wanna go along everyone do this :biggrin: 


Andre Iguodala - 43 
Allen Iverson - 40 
Kyle Korver - 7 (+)

John Loyer - 17 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 41 (+)
Kyle Korver - 7 

John Loyer - 16 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 42 (+)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 15 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 43 (+)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 14 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 42 (-)
Kyle Korver - 7

John Loyer - 15 (+)


----------



## ballistixxx

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 42
Kyle Korver - 7 (-)

John Loyer - 16 (+)

hehehhehe :biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan

ballistixxx said:


> Andre Iguodala - 43
> Allen Iverson - 42
> *Kyle Korver - 6 (-)*
> 
> John Loyer - 16 (+)
> 
> hehehhehe :biggrin:


Correcting the point that wasn't subtracted from Korver

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 41 (-)
Kyle Korver - 6

John Loyer - 17 (+)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 42 (+)
Kyle Korver - 5 (-)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 43 *(+)*
Kyle Korver - 5

John Loyer - 16 *(-)*


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 43 
Kyle Korver - *6 (+)*

John Loyer - *15 (-)*


----------



## crazyfan

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 43 
*Kyle Korver - 7 (+) 

John Loyer - 14 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andre Iguodala - 43
*Allen Iverson - 44 (+)*
Kyle Korver - 7 

*John Loyer - 13 (-)*


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 44 
Kyle Korver - 6 (-)

John Loyer - 14 (+)


----------



## Your Answer

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 44 
Kyle Korver - 7 (+)

John Loyer - 13 (-)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 44 (+)
Allen Iverson - 43(-)
Kyle Korver - 7 

John Loyer - 13


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 44 
Allen Iverson - 43
Kyle Korver - 6 (-)

John Loyer - 14 (+)


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 43(-)
Allen Iverson - 44(+)
Kyle Korver - 6 

John Loyer - 14


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 45(+)
Kyle Korver - 6

John Loyer - 13 (-)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 44 (+)
Allen Iverson - 44 (-)
Kyle Korver - 6

John Loyer - 13


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 44 
Allen Iverson - 45 (+)
Kyle Korver - 5 (-)

John Loyer - 13


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 43 (-)
Allen Iverson - 46 (+)
Kyle Korver - 5 

John Loyer - 13


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 46
Kyle Korver -* 6 (+)*

John Loyer - *12 (-)*


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 44(+)
Allen Iverson - 45(-)
Kyle Korver - 6

John Loyer - 12


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

BEEZ said:


> Andre Iguodala - 44(+)
> Allen Iverson - 44(-)
> Kyle Korver - 6
> 
> John Loyer - 12


iverson is on 45 after u have taken your point off BEEZ

Sliccat got it wrong ...he has added one point to korver and deducted one from both loyer and iverson

Please amend your post BEEZ and it will be correct then


----------



## Sliccat

www.starbury.com said:


> iverson is on 45 after u have taken your point off BEEZ
> 
> Sliccat got it wrong ...he has added one point to korver and deducted one from both loyer and iverson
> 
> Please amend your post BEEZ and it will be correct then


Not sure how I managed to do that, but their both fixed now. So, this is the correct setting.

Andre Iguodala - 44
Allen Iverson - 45
Kyle Korver - 6

John Loyer - 12


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - 44
Allen Iverson - 45
Kyle Korver - 7 (+)

John Loyer - 11 (-)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 45(+)
Allen Iverson - 44(-)
Kyle Korver - 7 

John Loyer - 11


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 44(-)
Allen Iverson - 45(+)
Kyle Korver - 7 

John Loyer - 11


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 44
Allen Iverson - 45
Kyle Korver - 6 (-)

John Loyer - 12 (+)


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 45(+)
Allen Iverson - 44(-)
Kyle Korver - 6 

John Loyer - 12


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 45
Allen Iverson - 45 (+)
Kyle Korver - 5 (-) 

John Loyer - 12


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala - 45
*Allen Iverson - 46 (+)*
*Kyle Korver - 4 (-) * 

John Loyer - 12


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 46 (+)
Allen Iverson - 45 (-)
Kyle Korver - 4

John Loyer - 12


----------



## Your Answer

Andre Iguodala - 45 (-)
Allen Iverson - 46 (+)
Kyle Korver - 4

John Loyer - 12


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 45 
Allen Iverson - 46 
Kyle Korver - 3 (-)

John Loyer - 13 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Andre Iguodala - 45 
*Allen Iverson - 45 (-) 
Kyle Korver - 4 (+)* 

John Loyer - 13


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 44 (-)
Allen Iverson - 46 (+)
Kyle Korver - 4 

John Loyer - 13


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 44 
Allen Iverson - 47 (+)
Kyle Korver - 3 (-) 

John Loyer - 13


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 44
Allen Iverson - 47 
Kyle Korver - 2 (-)

John Loyer - 14 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 44
Allen Iverson - 47
Kyle Korver - 1 (-)

John Loyer - 15 (+)


----------



## Your Answer

Andre Iguodala - 44
Allen Iverson - 47
Kyle Korver - 2 (+)

John Loyer - 14 (-)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 44
Allen Iverson - 48 (+)
Kyle Korver - 0 (-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## cpawfan

Since we had 2 people post at the same time, here are the current counts

Andre Iguodala - 44
Allen Iverson - 48 
Kyle Korver - 1

John Loyer - 14


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 44
Allen Iverson - 48
*Kyle Korver - 0 (-)*

John Loyer - 15 (+)

Korver is gone


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 43 (-)
Allen Iverson - 49 (+)


John Loyer - 15


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 43 
Allen Iverson - 48 (-)


John Loyer - 16 (+)

Go Iggy!


----------



## AIFAN3

Andre Iguodala - 42 (-)
Allen Iverson - 49 (+)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 43 (+)
Allen Iverson - 48 (-)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 44 (+)
Allen Iverson - 47 (-)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 43 (-)
Allen Iverson - 48 (+)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 42 (-)
Allen Iverson - 49 (+)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## Pain5155

Andre Iguodala - 41 (-)
Allen Iverson - 50 (+)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 42 (+)
Allen Iverson - 49 (-)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andre Iguodala - 42 
*Allen Iverson - 50 (+)


John Loyer - 15 (-)*


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 43 (+)
Allen Iverson - 49 (-)


John Loyer - 15


----------



## Your Answer

Andre Iguodala - 42 (-)
Allen Iverson - 50 (+)


John Loyer - 15


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 42 
Allen Iverson - 49 (-)


John Loyer - 16 (+)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 43 (+)
Allen Iverson - 48 (-)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 44 (+)
Allen Iverson - 47 (-)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## crazyfan

*Andre Iguodala - 45 (+)
Allen Iverson - 46 (-)* 


John Loyer - 16


----------



## Your Answer

Andre Iguodala - 44 (-)
Allen Iverson - 47 (+) 


John Loyer - 16


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 43 (-)
Allen Iverson - 48 (+)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## Your Answer

Andre Iguodala - 42 (-)
Allen Iverson - 49 (+)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 41 (-)
Allen Iverson - 50 (+)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## Your Answer

Andre Iguodala - 40 (-)
Allen Iverson - 51 (+)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 41 (+)
Allen Iverson - 50 (-)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - *42 (+)*
Allen Iverson - 50


John Loyer - *15(-)*


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 42 
Allen Iverson - 49 (-)


John Loyer - 16 (+)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 43(+)
Allen Iverson - 48 (-)


John Loyer - 16


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 43
Allen Iverson - 47 (-)


John Loyer - 17 (+)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 44(+)
Allen Iverson - 46(-)


John Loyer - 17


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 45(+)
Allen Iverson - 45(-)


John Loyer - 17


----------



## f22egl

Andre Iguodala - 44(-)
Allen Iverson - 46(+)
John Loyer - 17


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala - 44
*Allen Iverson - 47 (+)*
*John Loyer - 16 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 43 (-)
Allen Iverson - 48 (+)
John Loyer - 16


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 44 (+)
Allen Iverson - 47 (-)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## Your Answer

Andre Iguodala - 43 (-)
Allen Iverson - 48 (+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## Spell Checker

.......


----------



## Your Answer

Spell Checker said:


> Andre Iguodala - 44 (+)
> Allen Iverson - 47(-)
> 
> John Loyer - 16


This bid is illegal you didnt wait your 2 hours wait another 2 hours now

After the illegal bid taken out this still remains
Andre Iguodala - 43 (-)
Allen Iverson - 48 (+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## Spell Checker

Route I-76 said:


> This bid is illegal you didnt wait your 2 hours wait another 2 hours now
> 
> After the illegal bid taken out this still remains
> Andre Iguodala - 43 (-)
> Allen Iverson - 48 (+)
> 
> John Loyer - 16


 WOW, so hype ovver 17 minutes

Andre Iguodala - 44 (+)
Allen Iverson - 47(-)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## Your Answer

Spell Checker said:


> WOW, so hype ovver 17 minutes
> 
> Andre Iguodala - 44 (+)
> Allen Iverson - 47(-)
> 
> John Loyer - 16


 yah damn right hype over 17 minutes and it was actually closer to half and hour not 17 it a rule and you should have to wait another 2 hours for trying to cheat and get in early this shouldnt count

so wait another 2 hours and MAKE SURE ITS 2 hours this time
but until then this should be where we are at

Andre Iguodala - 43 (-)
Allen Iverson - 48 (+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## BEEZ

um you Just cant make rules, I think he clearly made a mistake and the count stands as of Spell Checkers last post


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 45 (+)
Allen Iverson - 46(-)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 46 (+)
Allen Iverson - 45(-)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 46 
Allen Iverson - 44 (-)

John Loyer - 17 (+)


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 47 (+)
Allen Iverson - 43 (-)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## Your Answer

BEEZ said:


> um you Just cant make rules, I think he clearly made a mistake and the count stands as of Spell Checkers last post


um well that seems pretty gay that you make rules but then dont enforce them, so basically i can jus keep making posts b4 my 2 hours is up and it only doesnt count if you catch it and then if you do catch it the only penalty is to wait the time i should of in the first place?

Yah that sounds like a good standard to set. 

If this is the case maybe i will just post every 35 minutes and see if you catch me and then if you do ill start waiting 2 hours again. Or then again ill just say screw it and not participate if theres gonna be rules that arent followed. yah that seems about right haha PEACE!!! :curse:


----------



## BEEZ

pretty childish response to me. It was a honest mistake that he made and you flipped out


----------



## Your Answer

BEEZ said:


> pretty childish response to me. It was a honest mistake that he made and you flipped out


honest mistake of being over half an hour early. A rule should be a rule period, and when broken need consequences or whats to prevent ppl from trying to break the rule and get away with it? Answer me that.


----------



## BEEZ

Route I-76 said:


> honest mistake of being over half an hour early. A rule should be a rule period, and when broken need consequences or whats to prevent ppl from trying to break the rule and get away with it? Answer me that.


 Are you ok? This is just a game and he was 24 minutes early, its not that big a deal, you caught his mistake and he corrected, you made a bigger deal out of it than anyone.


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 48 (+)
Allen Iverson - 42 (-)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## Spell Checker

Route I-76 said:


> honest mistake of being over half an hour early. A rule should be a rule period, and when broken need consequences or whats to prevent ppl from trying to break the rule and get away with it? Answer me that.


 Err, someone had a rough night. It was a mistake my friend nothing more, nothing less. I didnt know consequences had to be made because of a mistake.


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 49 (+)
Allen Iverson - 41 (-)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## crazyfan

Andre Iguodala - 49 
*Allen Iverson - 42 (+)

John Loyer - 16 (-)*


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 49
Allen Iverson - 41 (-)

John Loyer - 17 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 48 (-)
Allen Iverson - 42 (+)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala - 48 
*Allen Iverson - 43 (+)*

*John Loyer - 16 (-)*


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 49 (+)
Allen Iverson - 42 (-)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala - 49 
*Allen Iverson - 43 (+)*

*John Loyer - 15 (-)*


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 50 (+)
Allen Iverson - 42 (-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 49 (-)
Allen Iverson - 43 (+)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 50 (+)
Allen Iverson - 42 (-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 50 
Allen Iverson - 41 (-)

John Loyer - 16 (+)


----------



## AIFAN3

Andre Iguodala - 49 (-)
Allen Iverson - 42 (+)

John Loyer - 16 

BEEZ is single handely trying to get rid of AI :biggrin:


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 50 (+)
Allen Iverson - 41 (-)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 50 
Allen Iverson - 40 (-)

John Loyer - 17 (+)


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 50 
Allen Iverson - 39 (-)

John Loyer - 18 (+)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala - 50 
*Allen Iverson - 40 (+)*

*John Loyer - 17 (-)* <------Why does everyone love this guy???


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 49 (-)
Allen Iverson - 41 (+)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 50 (+)
Allen Iverson - 40 (-)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 49 (-)
Allen Iverson - 41 (+)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 48 (-)
Allen Iverson - 42(+) 

John Loyer - 16


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 49(+)
Allen Iverson - 41(-) 

John Loyer - 16


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 48(-)
Allen Iverson - 42(+) 

John Loyer - 16


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 49(+)
Allen Iverson - 41(-) 

John Loyer - 16


----------



## f22egl

Andre Iguodala - 48(-)
Allen Iverson - 42(+) 

John Loyer - 16


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 49(+)
Allen Iverson - 41(-) 

John Loyer - 16


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 50(+)
Allen Iverson - 40(-) 

John Loyer - 16


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 49(-)
Allen Iverson - 41(+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## crazyfan

Andre Iguodala - 49
*Allen Iverson - 42 (+)

John Loyer - 15 (-)*


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 49
Allen Iverson - 41 (-)

John Loyer - 16 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 49
Allen Iverson - 40 (-)

John Loyer - 17 (+)


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - 49
Allen Iverson - 41 (+)

John Loyer - 15 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Slic, you need to edit yours as I posted right before you


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 50(+)
Allen Iverson - 40 (-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 49 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 41 *(+)*

John Loyer - 15


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 50(+)
Allen Iverson - 40(-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 50
Allen Iverson - 39 (-)

John Loyer - 16 (+)


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 49(-)
Allen Iverson - 40 (+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 50(+)
Allen Iverson - 39(-)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 49 (-)
Allen Iverson - 40(+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## AIFAN3

Andre Iguodala - 48 (-)
Allen Iverson - 41 (+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 49(+)
Allen Iverson - 40 (-)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 49
Allen Iverson - 39 (-)

John Loyer - 17 (+)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 50(+)
Allen Iverson - 38 (-)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 49 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 39 *(+)*

John Loyer - 17


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 48 (-)
Allen Iverson - 40 (+)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 49 (+)
Allen Iverson - 39(-)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - 49
Allen Iverson - 40(+)

John Loyer - 16 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

Andre Iguodala - 49
*Allen Iverson - 41 (+) 

John Loyer - 15 (-)*


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 50(+)
Allen Iverson - 41 

John Loyer - 14 (-)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 51(+)
Allen Iverson - 40(-)

John Loyer - 14


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 51
Allen Iverson - 39 (-)

John Loyer - 15 (+)


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - 51
Allen Iverson - *40 (+)*

John Loyer - *14 (-)*


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 52(+)
Allen Iverson - *39(-)*

John Loyer - 14


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 52 
Allen Iverson - 38 (-)

John Loyer - 15 (+)


----------



## RedsDrunk

Andre Iguodala - 51 (-)
Allen Iverson - 39 (+)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 52 (+)
Allen Iverson - 38 (-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 51 (-)
Allen Iverson - 39 (+)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 52(+)
Allen Iverson - 38 (-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 53(+)
Allen Iverson - 37 (-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 53
Allen Iverson - 36 (-)

John Loyer - 16 (+)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 54(+)
Allen Iverson - 35 (-)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 53(-)
Allen Iverson - 36 (+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - 53
Allen Iverson - 37 (+)

John Loyer - 15 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 52 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 38 *(+)*

John Loyer - 15


----------



## crazyfan

*Andre Iguodala - 51 (-) 
Allen Iverson - 39 (+)* 

John Loyer - 15


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 50 (-)
Allen Iverson - 40 (+)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala - 50 
*Allen Iverson - 41 (+)*

*John Loyer - 14 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 49 (-)
Allen Iverson - 42 (+)

John Loyer - 14


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 48 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 43 *(+)*

John Loyer - 14


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 47 (-)
Allen Iverson - 44 (+)

John Loyer - 14


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 46 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 45 *(+)*

John Loyer - 14


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 45 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 46 *(+)*

John Loyer - 14


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 46 (+)
Allen Iverson - 45 (-)

John Loyer - 14


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 47 (+)
Allen Iverson - 44 (-)

John Loyer - 14


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 47 
Allen Iverson - 43 (-)

John Loyer - 15 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 46 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 44 *(+)*

John Loyer - 15


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 46 
Allen Iverson - 43 (-)

John Loyer - 16 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 45 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 44 *(+)*

John Loyer - 16


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 44 (-)
Allen Iverson - 45 (+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 43 (-)
Allen Iverson - 46 (+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## AIFAN3

Andre Iguodala - 42 (-)
Allen Iverson - 47 (+)

John Loyer - 16


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - 42 
Allen Iverson - *48 (+)*

John Loyer - *15 (-)*


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 43(+)
Allen Iverson - 47 (-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 42(-)
Allen Iverson - 48 (+)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 41 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 49 *(+)*

John Loyer - 15


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 42*(+)*
Allen Iverson - 48 *(-)*

John Loyer - 15


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 43(+)
Allen Iverson - 47(-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 44(+)
Allen Iverson - 46(-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 45(+)
Allen Iverson - 45(-)

John Loyer - 15


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 45
Allen Iverson - 44 (-)

John Loyer - 16 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 45
Allen Iverson - 43 (-)

John Loyer - 17 (+)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 46(+)
Allen Iverson - 42 (-)

John Loyer - 17


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 45 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 43 *(+)*

John Loyer - 17


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 45 
Allen Iverson - 42 (-)

John Loyer - 18 (+)


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 46 (+)
Allen Iverson - 41 (-)

John Loyer - 18


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Andre Iguodala - 45 (-)*
Allen Iverson - 41 

*John Loyer - 18 (+)*


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala - 46 (+)
Allen Iverson - 40 (-)

John Loyer - 18


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 46 
Allen Iverson - 39 (-)

John Loyer - 19 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Hold on. Pacerholic, you subtracted twice and didn't add


----------



## BEEZ

it was a plus to Loyer


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 47 (+) 
Allen Iverson - 38 (-)

John Loyer - 19


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

cpawfan said:


> Hold on. Pacerholic, you subtracted twice and didn't add



Yeah I just noticed that, my bad I apologize.


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 46 (-) 
Allen Iverson - 39 (+)

John Loyer - 19


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 46 
Allen Iverson - 38 (-)

John Loyer - 20 (+)


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 45 (-)
Allen Iverson - 39 (+)

John Loyer - 20


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 44 (-)
Allen Iverson - 40 (+)

John Loyer - 20


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 44 
Allen Iverson - 39 (-)

John Loyer - 21 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 43 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 40 *(+)*

John Loyer - 21


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 42 (-)
Allen Iverson - 41 (+)

John Loyer - 21


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 41 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 42 *(+)*

John Loyer - 21


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala - 41 
*Allen Iverson - 43 (+)

John Loyer - 20 (-)*


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 40 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 44 *(+)*

John Loyer - 20


----------



## crazyfan

*Andre Iguodala - 41 (+)*
Allen Iverson - 44 

*John Loyer - 19 (-)*


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 40 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 45 *(+)*

John Loyer - 19


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 40 
Allen Iverson - 44 (-)

John Loyer - 20 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 39 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 45 *(+)*

John Loyer - 20


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala - 39
*Allen Iverson - 46 (+)*

*John Loyer - 19 (-)*


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 38(-)
Allen Iverson - 47(+)

John Loyer - 19


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 38
Allen Iverson - 46 (-)

John Loyer - 20 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 38
Allen Iverson - 45 (-)

John Loyer - 21 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 37 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 46 *(+)*

John Loyer - 21


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 36 (-)
Allen Iverson - 47 (+)

John Loyer - 21


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 35 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 48 *(+)*

John Loyer - 21


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 34 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 49 *(+)*

John Loyer - 21


----------



## BEEZ

Andre Iguodala - 35 (+)
Allen Iverson - 48 (-)

John Loyer - 21


----------



## crazyfan

*Andre Iguodala - 36 (+)* 
Allen Iverson - 48 

*John Loyer - 20 (-)*


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 35 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 49 *(+)*

John Loyer - 20


----------



## Spell Checker

Andre Iguodala 36 (+)
Allen Iverson - 49 (-)

John Loyer - 20


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala 35 (-)
Allen Iverson - 50 (+)

John Loyer - 20


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala 34 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 51 *(+)*

John Loyer - 20


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala 33 (-)
Allen Iverson - 52 (+)

John Loyer - 20


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala 32 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 53 *(+)*

John Loyer - 20


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 32 
Allen Iverson - 52 (-)

John Loyer - 21 (+)


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala 31 (-)
Allen Iverson - 53 (+)

John Loyer - 21


----------



## Zuca

*Andre Iguodala - 32 (+)
Allen Iverson - 52 (-)*

John Loyer - 21


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 31 (-)
Allen Iverson - 53 (+)

John Loyer - 21


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 30 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 54 *(+)*

John Loyer - 21


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala 29 (-)
Allen Iverson - 55 (+)

John Loyer - 21


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 29 
Allen Iverson - 54 (-)

John Loyer - 22 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 29
Allen Iverson - 53 (-)

John Loyer - 23 (+)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala 29
*Allen Iverson - 54 (+)*

*John Loyer - 22 (-)*


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala 28 (-)
Allen Iverson - 55 (+)

John Loyer - 22


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 28 
Allen Iverson - 54 (-)

John Loyer - 23 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 28
Allen Iverson - 53 (-)

John Loyer - 24 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 28
Allen Iverson - 52 (-)

John Loyer - 25 (+)


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala 27 (-)
Allen Iverson - 53 (+)

John Loyer - 25


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 27 
Allen Iverson - 52 (-)

John Loyer - 26 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 27
Allen Iverson - 51 (-)

John Loyer - 27 (+)


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala 26 (-)
Allen Iverson - 52 (+)

John Loyer - 27


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala 25 (-)
Allen Iverson - 53 (+)

John Loyer - 27


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala 24 (-)
Allen Iverson - 54 (+)

John Loyer - 27


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 24 
Allen Iverson - 53 (-)

John Loyer - 28 (+)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala 23 (-)
Allen Iverson - 54 (+)

John Loyer - 28


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 23 
Allen Iverson - 53 (-)

John Loyer - 29 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 23
Allen Iverson - 52 (-)

John Loyer - 30 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 23
Allen Iverson - 51 (-)

John Loyer - 31 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 23
Allen Iverson - 50 (-)

John Loyer - 32 (+)


----------



## SirCharles34

I don't get it... 

How is this suppose to be fun?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala 22 (-)
Allen Iverson - 51 (+)

John Loyer - 32


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala 22 
Allen Iverson - 51 (-)

John Loyer - 33 (+)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Andre Iguodala 22 
*Allen Iverson - 52 (+)

John Loyer - 32 (-)*


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - *21 (-)*
Allen Iverson - *53 (+)*

John Loyer - 32


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 21 
Allen Iverson - 52 (-)

John Loyer - 33 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Andre Iguodala - 22 (+)* 
Allen Iverson - 52 

*John Loyer - 32 (-)*


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 22 
Allen Iverson - 51 (-)

John Loyer - 33 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 22
Allen Iverson - 50 (-)

John Loyer - 34 (+)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 22
Allen Iverson - 51 (+)

John Loyer - 33 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 22
Allen Iverson - 50 (-)

John Loyer - 34 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andre Iguodala - 22 
Allen Iverson - 51 (+)

John Loyer - 33 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 22
Allen Iverson - 50 (-)

John Loyer - 34 (+)


----------



## Zuca

*Andre Iguodala - 23 (+)
Allen Iverson - 49 (-)*

John Loyer - 34


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 22 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 50 *(+)*

John Loyer - 34


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 21 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 51 *(+)*

John Loyer - 34


----------



## Kunlun

cpawfan said:


> Andre Iguodala 22
> Allen Iverson - 51 (-)
> 
> John Loyer - 33 (+)


cpawfan messed up here.


----------



## Kunlun

To clear it up and to get back on track...

Andre Iguodala - 20 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 51 *(+)*

John Loyer - 34


----------



## cpawfan

Kunlun said:


> To clear it up and to get back on track...
> 
> Andre Iguodala - 20 *(-)*
> Allen Iverson - 51 *(+)*
> 
> John Loyer - 34


Thanks. I thought we were off but hadn't found it.

Andre Iguodala - 20 
Allen Iverson - 50 (-)

John Loyer - 35 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 19 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 51 *(+)*

John Loyer - 35


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 18 (-)
Allen Iverson - 52 (+)

John Loyer - 35


----------



## Zuca

*Andre Iguodala - 19 (+)
Allen Iverson - 51 (-)*

John Loyer - 35


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 19
Allen Iverson - 52 (+)

John Loyer - 34 (-)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 19
Allen Iverson - 51 (-)

John Loyer - 35 (+)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 18 (-)
Allen Iverson - 52 (+)

John Loyer - 35


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - *17 (-)*
Allen Iverson - *53 (+)*

John Loyer - 35


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 16 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 54 *(+)*

John Loyer - 35


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 16 
Allen Iverson - 53 (-)

John Loyer - 36 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 15 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 54 *(+)*

John Loyer - 36


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 14 (-)
Allen Iverson - 55 (+)

John Loyer - 36


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andre Iguodala - 13 (-)
Allen Iverson - 56 (+)

John Loyer - 36


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 13 
Allen Iverson - 55 (-)

John Loyer - 37 (+)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 13 
Allen Iverson - 56 (+)
John Loyer - 36 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 12 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 57 *(+)*

John Loyer - 36


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 12 
Allen Iverson - 56 (-)

John Loyer - 37 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 12
Allen Iverson - 55 (-)

John Loyer - 38 (+)


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 11(-)
Allen Iverson - 56 (+)

John Loyer - 38


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 11
Allen Iverson - 55 (-)

John Loyer - 39 (+)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 11
Allen Iverson - 56 (+)

John Loyer - 38 (-)


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - 10 (-)
Allen Iverson - 57 (+)

John Loyer - 38


----------



## mini_iverson213

Andre Iguodala - 10 
Allen Iverson - 58 (+)

John Loyer - 37 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 9 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 59 *(+)*

John Loyer - 37


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 9 
Allen Iverson - 58 (-)

John Loyer - 38 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 8 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 59 *(+)*

John Loyer - 38


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 8 
Allen Iverson - 58 (-)

John Loyer - 39 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 7 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 59 *(+)*

John Loyer - 39


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 7 
Allen Iverson - 58 (-)

John Loyer - 40 (+)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 7 
Allen Iverson - 59 (+)

John Loyer - 39 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 6 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 60 *(+)*

John Loyer - 39


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Andre Iguodala - 5 (-)
Allen Iverson - 61 (+)

John Loyer - 39


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 4 (-)
Allen Iverson - 62 (+)

John Loyer - 39


----------



## ballistixxx

Andre Iguodala - 5 (+)
Allen Iverson - 61 (-)

John Loyer - 39


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 5 
Allen Iverson - 62 (+)

John Loyer - 38 (-)


----------



## Sliccat

Andre Iguodala - 4 (-)
Allen Iverson - 63 (+)

John Loyer - 38


----------



## cpawfan

Andre Iguodala - 4 
Allen Iverson - 62 (-)

John Loyer - 39 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 3 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 63 *(+)*

John Loyer - 39


----------



## Zuca

*Andre Iguodala - 4 (+)
Allen Iverson - 62 (-)*

John Loyer - 39


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 3 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 63 *(+)*

John Loyer - 39


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 2 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 64 *(+)*

John Loyer - 39


----------



## Kunlun

Andre Iguodala - 1 *(-)*
Allen Iverson - 65 *(+)*

John Loyer - 39


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Andre Iguodala - 1
Allen Iverson - 66 *(+)*

John Loyer - 38 (-)


----------



## DieSlow69

Andre Iguodala - 0(-)
Allen Iverson - 67 (+)

John Loyer - 38 


IGGY IS GONE


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Allen Iverson - 68 (+)
John Loyer - 37 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Allen Iverson - 69 (+)
John Loyer - 36 (-)


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 70 (+)
John Loyer - 35 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

Allen Iverson - 71 *(+)*

John Loyer - 34 *(-)*


----------



## Zuca

*Allen Iverson - 70 (-)

John Loyer - 35 (+)*


----------



## Kunlun

Allen Iverson - 71 *(+)*

John Loyer - 34 *(-)*


----------



## Kunlun

Allen Iverson - 72 *(+)*

John Loyer - 33 *(-)*


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 73 (+)

John Loyer - 32 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Allen Iverson - 74 (+)

John Loyer - 31 (-)


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 75 (+)

John Loyer - 30 (-)


----------



## Sliccat

Allen Iverson - 76 (+)

John Loyer - 29 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

Allen Iverson - 77 *(+)*

John Loyer - 28 *(-)*


----------



## Kunlun

Allen Iverson - 78 *(+)*

John Loyer - 27 *(-)*


----------



## ballistixxx

Allen Iverson= 77 (-)

John Loyer= 28 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Allen Iverson - 78 (+)

John Loyer - 26 (-)


----------



## Sliccat

Allen Iverson - 79 (+)

John Loyer - 25 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

crazyfan said:


> Allen Iverson - 78 (+)
> 
> John Loyer - 26 (-)


You took off an extra point for John Loyer.


----------



## Kunlun

Back on track...

Allen Iverson - 80 *(+)*

John Loyer - 25 *(-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Allen Iverson - 81 (+)

John Loyer - 24 (-)


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 82(+)

John Loyer - 23 (-)


----------



## dks23_us

Allen Iverson - 83(+)

John Loyer - 22 (-)


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 84(+)

John Loyer - 21 (-)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Allen Iverson - 85(+)

John Loyer - 20 (-)


----------



## Sliccat

Allen Iverson - 86(+)

John Loyer - 19 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

Allen Iverson - 87 *(+)*

John Loyer - 18 *(-)*


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Allen Iverson - 88 (+)

John Loyer - 17 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

Allen Iverson - 89 *(+)*

John Loyer - 16 *(-)*


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 90 (+)

John Loyer - 15 (-)


----------



## Sliccat

Allen Iverson - 91 (+)

John Loyer - 14 (-)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Allen Iverson - 92 (+)

John Loyer - 13 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

Allen Iverson - 93 *(+)*

John Loyer - 12 *(-)*


----------



## crazyfan

Allen Iverson - 94 (+)

John Loyer - 11 (-)


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 95 (+)

John Loyer - 10 (-)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Allen Iverson - 96 (+)

John Loyer - 9 (-)


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 97 (+)

John Loyer - 8(-)


----------



## Zuca

*Allen Iverson - 96 (-)

John Loyer - 9 (+)*


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Allen Iverson - 97 (+)

John Loyer - 8 (-)*


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Allen Iverson-98(+)
John Loyer-7(-)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Allen Iverson - 99 (+)

John Loyer - 6 (-)*


----------



## Zuca

*Allen Iverson - 98 (-)

John Loyer - 7 (+)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Allen Iverson - 99 (+)

John Loyer - 6 (-)


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Allen Iverson - 100 (+)

John Loyer - 5 (-)


----------



## Zuca

*Allen Iverson - 99 (-)

John Loyer - 6 (+)*


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 100 (+)

John Loyer - 5 (-)


----------



## ballistixxx

Allen Iverson - 99 (-)

John Loyer - 6 (+)


----------



## Sliccat

Allen Iverson - 100 (+)

John Loyer - 5 (-)


----------



## Kunlun

Allen Iverson - 101 *(+)*

John Loyer - 4 *(-)*


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 102 (+)

John Loyer - 3 (-)


----------



## Sliccat

Allen Iverson - 103 (+)

John Loyer - 2 (-)


----------



## DieSlow69

Allen Iverson - 104 (+)

John Loyer - 1(-)


----------



## Zuca

*Allen Iverson - 103 (-)

John Loyer - 2 (+)*


----------



## Sliccat

Allen Iverson - 104 (+)

John Loyer - 1 (-)


----------



## RedsDrunk

AI 1O5


end thread.


----------



## crazyfan

lol quite an expected winner.


----------



## ballistixxx

NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


Allen Iverson - 104 (+)

John Loyer - 2 (+)


----------



## Kunlun

ballistixxx said:


> NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Allen Iverson - 104 (+)
> 
> John Loyer - 2 (+)


Am I missing something here? What exactly is so good about John Loyer?


----------



## ballistixxx

^nothing man... i just feel that theres no real thrill because we all know that AI's gonna win... just wanted to make it a little different...


----------



## Kunlun

ballistixxx said:


> ^nothing man... i just feel that theres no real thrill because we all know that AI's gonna win... just wanted to make it a little different...


Why fight when you already know the winner?


----------



## ballistixxx

why did sliccat make a thread about it if we all know who's gonna win before hand?


----------



## DieSlow69

ballistixxx said:


> why did sliccat make a thread about it if we all know who's gonna win before hand?



At least he made a thread...Which is more than i can say for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Why dont you make some entertaining threads then.

DO SOMETHING POSITIVE (LIKE MAKE A GOOD THREAD) INSTEAD OF CRITISIZING WHAT A REGULAR POSTER TO THE SIXER FORUM MAKES A THREAD ABOUT...

P.S. NICE THREAD SLICATT. how many pages long was it :biggrin: looks like some people liked it.


----------



## ballistixxx

DieSlow69 said:


> At least he made a thread...Which is more than i can say for you!!!!!!!!!!!! Why dont you make some entertaining threads then.
> 
> DO SOMETHING POSITIVE (LIKE MAKE A GOOD THREAD) INSTEAD OF CRITISIZING WHAT A REGULAR POSTER TO THE SIXER FORUM MAKES A THREAD ABOUT...
> 
> P.S. NICE THREAD SLICATT. how many pages long was it :biggrin: looks like some people liked it.


k... sorry, got a bit off...


----------

